# SWC skimmer



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone have one I cant figure if mine is working did not come with instructions


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Which one have you got? I have a SWC Xtreme hang on...



pat3612 said:


> Anyone have one I cant figure if mine is working did not come with instructions


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

I got the 160 cone.



pat3612 said:


> Anyone have one I cant figure if mine is working did not come with instructions


----------

